# Geschwindigkeitsregulierung einer Eisenbahn über SPS



## m_u_m (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo und Guten Abend an die Gemeinde.    Ich bin recht neu hier auf dem Gebiet, also sowohl hier im Forum als auch in der SPS Programmierung. Mein Anliegen ist eine Verständnisfrage.   Es geht um folgendes:    Ich soll über eine SPS drei verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten (langsam - mittel - schnell) für eine Modelleisenbahn regulieren, wobei die Übergänge sukzessiv zueinander sein sollen. Die Modelleisenbahn ist ein Fabrikat der Firma Fleischmann (Gleistrom-/Gleichspannungsmotor mit max. 16 V).    So, nun zu meiner Verständnisfrage:    Ich habe mir halt gedacht, dass ich für jede einzlne Geschwindigkeit einen SPS Ausgang verwende. Da seitens der SPS aber +24V DC kommen, muss ich ja ersteinmal auf 16 V runter transformieren (über Trafo) und dann per DA-Wandler in ein analoges Signal umwandeln.    Ungefähr so:   A 0.0-Trafo 24V auf 15V -DA-Wandlung-0 bis 5V - langsame Geschwindigkeit A 0.1-Trafo 24V auf 15V -DA-Wandlung-5 bis10V - mittlere Geschwindigkeit A 0.2-Trafo 24V auf 15V -DA-Wandlung-10 bis 15V-schnelle Geschwindigkeit    Lieg ich soweit richtig?    Interessant wird es jetzt, die Übergänge so zu gestallten, dass die Modelleisenbahn z. B. von langsam auf mittel nicht abprupt hinaufschießt, sondern wie eine richtige Eisenbahn normal beschleunigt.    Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für einen DA-Wandler? Weil die Verfahren, die im Tietze Schenks Halbleiterbuch (Wägeverfahren,Parallelverfahren) stehen sind viel zu kompleziert um diese in das Projekt einfließen zu lassen und andererseits finde ich bzgl. dem Zählverfahren nichts gutes/verwertbares.   Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild angehängt, wie ich mir das ungefähr vorstelle, die DA Wandlung.     Aber ganz geläufig ist mir das noch nicht.     Wäre froh, wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde, mit mir darüber hier im Forum zu schreiben.  Vielen Dank im Voraus.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen  Martin


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ab und zu die Enter-Taste betätigen --> da wird das Ganze gleich lesbarer 


Hat deine SPS keinen Analog-Ausgang?
Der wäre genau DAS, was du brauchst
Nix basteln --> alles softwareseitig zu erledigen


MfG


----------



## m_u_m (15 Oktober 2010)

*Sps s7 300 (cpu 314 ifm)*

Ersteinmal danke für deine Antwort. Komischerweise habe ich immer absatzweise auf Enter gedrückt.  Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich dachte gelesen zu haben, dass eine wie oben im Titel genannte SPS keine Analogausgänge hat.  Wenn schon, dann muss ich was nicht verstanden oder überlesen haben und hätte nicht so kompliziert gedacht und mich dafür entschuldigen. Am Rande: Hast Du vielleicht ein Datenblatt der oben genannten SPS? Weil ich habe noch kein richtiges gefunden.  Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass, wenn die 24 V analog sind, ich mich nur darum kümmern muss, dass diese auf ca. 15 V heruntertransformiert werden, um die Modelleisenbahn zu steuern?  Mit freundlichen Grüßen  Martin


----------



## dalbi (15 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

die CPU 314 IFM hat einen Analogen-Ausgang (z.B. 0-10V).

Handbuch: SIMATIC Automatisierungssysstem S7-300, CPU-Daten, CPUs 312IFM bis 318-2 DP

Gruss Daniel


----------



## m_u_m (15 Oktober 2010)

Zwar wird in der Schule die Firmwire 1.1.2 verwendet, aber echt vielen, vielen Dank für das Handbuch.  Jetzt weiß ich eher Bescheid.  Gruß


----------



## tnt369 (16 Oktober 2010)

ich würde den analogausgang der sps nutzen um die geschwindigkeit zu steuern.
um die geschwindigkeit feinfühlig anzusteuern empfiehlt sich ein pulsweitenmodulation
die versorgung für die modellbahn würde ich über ein sep. netzteil vornehmen mit 16V ausgangsspannung.

hier ein vorschlag:
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...NXa4ym&sig=AHIEtbTLR6FtAvFBL6SJo9-ve3OyQZxU-A


----------



## S5-Bastler (21 Oktober 2010)

So wie ich mir das Projekt vorstelle wird das mit den Analogausgang nichts. 
Es wird hier ja wohl nicht nur um ein ausgang gehen sondern um eine vielzahl von Block/gleisabschnitten die mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten von unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen befahren werden sollen. Und so 20-30 Fahrtenregler mit 0-10V Eingang und entsprechend viele Analogausgänge an der SPS werden wohl den finanzellen Rahmen sprengen. Da würde ich lieber die Gleisabschnitte mit einem ausreichen dimensonierten Transistor ansteuern. zB 2N3055 und extra 15V Fahrstromnetzteil.  
Die Basisansteueung über 2-3 Optokopler von entsprechend vielen Digitalausgängen der SPS aus. Bei drei Ausgängen hätte man ja schon 7 Geschwindigkeiten, das ist doch fliesend genug. In die Leitung zum Gleis gleich noch einen Shuntwiderstand, Transitor und Optokopler zu einem Eingang der SPS, da hat man gleich eine Besetztmeldung.


----------

